

An iPad lover’s review of Microsoft Surface - petrel
http://betanews.com/2012/12/21/an-ipad-lovers-review-of-microsoft-surface-you-know-whats-coming-right/

======
nextstep
Another review where the guy claims to "love it," but then goes on to point
out numerous (often huge) shortcomings. The surface doesn't work well in
portrait mode? That seems like a pretty big deal.

